# Injured Shepherd found in BC Dumpster - Prayers



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I just wanted to bring this poor guys story forward. Prayers that the vets are able to save him and he lives a long and happy life!

BC SPCA investigates after badly injured German Shepherd found in Vancouver dumpster


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

The poor thing . I hope they're able to save him and get to the bottom of what happened, whether it was the owners or someone else that was responsible


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh wow! I hope they can save this poor guy. And find the bottom feeders that did this.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I will not be as nice about it as some of you...may the **people*** that did this rot and die a slow miserable death


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

O, how sad! . Someone wrapped it in bloody blankets...it didn't crawl in there on his own!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Someone who would intentionally hurt an animal like this...especially a dog is a dangerous person, a whole other kind of evil. Most people who commit physical crimes against another person could not hurt a dog.

I usually don't have the stomach to open threads like this but I did anyway. I hope this young boy has the will to fight and go to a family that will value & love him, if it's his time may the Rainbow Bridge welcome him with open loving arms.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sadness, sounds like he was beaten...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My first thought was that he was hit by a car and the owner didn't want to pay for vet bills, so they just threw him away. They figured he was dying anyways.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Can't even read the link, but will hope for his recovery.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

llombardo said:


> I will not be as nice about it as some of you...may the bast$%ds that did this rot in H%ll and die a slow miserable death



I dont want to open the link and read this, so i`ll just say +1000 on your post


----------



## minerva_deluthe (May 6, 2012)

How absolutely awful.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

That is so messed up! I hope he can pull through.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

god. i wish i hadn't looked at the dumpster photo's...such sadness a look of "what now!" as though he resided himself. it looks like he wanted to be left.

But when he's fine we will all be sending cheers!...He was found after all, that accounts for something!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Not a good outcome. 

Run free, sweet, innocent Captain.

German shepherd found injured in dumpster dies | British Columbia


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

*!!*

Oh ****. :gsdhead: Sorry little buddy.
You know, My friend thinks I am neurotic about my dogs safety, this after leaving him tied outside a store...I say, before the walk..."if you're going to the store, you take him in. period." He disobeyed my wishes where my dog was concerned...wouldn't take his calls for over two months!


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh gosh. I'm so so sorry to read about this. Hope whoever is responsible is brought to justice.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh god that makes me cry. That poor thing. At least he has no more pain. The only people I find more scum of the earth then animal abusers are child abusers. No i take that back; they are EQUALY scum. I don't know how those people who deal with this everyday like animal cops or just plain cops who see child abuse can handle it. I would be crying all the time and probably shooting the abusers. I probably wouldn't have a job for long.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

This breaks my heart & enrages me at the same time. I hope that Karma has a double dose for the person(s) responsible for this.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

NWHeather said:


> This breaks my heart & enrages me at the same time. I hope that Karma has a double dose for the person(s) responsible for this.


Amen, I second that.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Breaks my heart to read that he didn't make it. I read last night that he likely wouldn't make it, but I didn't get a chance to post an update here.  Run free Captain  No animal should ever have to suffer at the hand of humans like that


----------



## Justiceforcaptain (Sep 22, 2012)

hey everyone

I am the organizer of the facebook group Justice for captain*dog found wrapped in bloody blanket*


it has been 2 months now and the owner has yet to be charged, although charges have been reccomended by the spca...he is still enjoying his time in Vancouver.....help us change that

they seized a baseball bat, swiss army knife and a large link chain(he was seen walking him with)


Join me in fighting this prick and have him get what he deserves...

Captain didnt make it, but he is loved by many and I will not give up until he gets justice

facebook group:
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Petitiion:
Petition Justice for Captain


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the link to the petition and Facebook page. I was deeply saddened by Captain's story and I'm happy to hear he hasn't been forgotten and people are fighting for justice. Run free Captain.


----------

